# What happens if I dont leave extra blonde dye in long enough?



## leah970 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all, Love this site, Got a question about hair dye

Ive been dying my hair forever as long as I can remember and whenever I go to the states I bring home tons of hair dye as it is like a third of what it costs here. Anyways, heres my dilema, I go from blonde to extra blonde and back depending on the seasons. I have discovered that my hair is much healthier when I dont go extra blonde. So what I am wondering, is that the regular dye is usually 30 minutes and extra blonde is 45 minutes, so If I left the extra blonde in for only 30 minutes would it not be as hard on my hair?

Am I making sense? I just have so much that I hate to ditch it. Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## satojoko (Oct 21, 2011)

As far Ã s I'm aware, you might wind up with your hair being kinda orange. I used to be platinum blonde years ago and had that happen a few times when I was impatient or in a rush. Then again, I'm not a colorist, so I don't know for sure. Just going by my experience. Äª believe the 'extra blonde' would have more bleaching agent in it and would need to go through its full developing time. If not, you might get a nasty shade of blonde. Could be wrong, and if I am I'm sure somebody with professional experience will pipe up and correct me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Might be similar to leaving dye on grey hair for a full 45 minutes - coarser and may need the extra time to penetrate.

Why not try mixing a small amount of the extra blond and putting it on a lock of hair for 30 minutes and see if that is enough?


----------



## SarahNerd (Oct 21, 2011)

Are we talking high lift color or straight up bleaching?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 21, 2011)

You can easily check the progress of your lightening and not just go by the amount of time required.  If you see that it is lightened to your preference then rinse it out.  If you find that 30 min is leaving your hair orange, then leave it for another 5-10 or until you get the results you are after.  Any bleaching product is going to affect the 'health' of your hair. 
 



> Originally Posted by *leah970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all, Love this site, Got a question about hair dye
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 21, 2011)

"extra blonde" i assume is not hair dye, but bleach (blue powder). if you don't leave it in long enough it won't suck out all the red undertones and leave your hair orange.

bleach is the fkcing DEVIL. i used to bleach my hair for two years (the roots, of course) and stopped april 2010.. it's still not completely recovered. stay away from that crap.. bleach is seriously awful


----------



## leah970 (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess "extra blonde" is bleach. Its Revlon Ultra light Ash Blonde if that changes anything. It makes sense that not enough time would leave it orangey. My natural hair color is like a dark ash blonde (I think.. lol) Definately dont want orange hair!

Thanks for the input


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ginger roots are the worst case scenario but the result depends on your natural hair colour, porosity, condition, coarseness, brand used, etc. You need to do a strand test using hair collected from your brush or  plughole. To protect your hair from peroxide damage and rehydrate afterwards try coconut oil.


----------

